# BodyPower Expo at the NEC 9-10th May 2009



## BodyPowerExpo (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Guys I wanted to inform you of the vent taking place at the NEC, it is definately one not to miss.

The Event will be a fantastic opportunity to meet some of the worlds best Bodybuilders such as : Phil Heath, Dennis Wolf, Victor Martinez, James Flex Lewis, Rich Gaspari, Dorian Yates, Ed Van Amsterdam and James LLewellyn.

Also at the show will be Mariusz Pudzianowski 5 times worlds strongest man, MMA superstars etc.

A copy of the proposed timetable is below: other times tbc

*Saturday*

*Weigh in on Muscle Talk stand- 10.00 am *

*UKBFF Dorian Yates Classic** - Men's Competition,* national finals qualifier and Arnold classic qualifier. Up to/including 80kg

Up to/including 90kg

Over 90 kg

Men's Overall

Men's Classic

*Event starts at 14.00 - 18.00 *

*Guest posing- *

Ed Van Amsterdam,-*12.00-12.15*

EAS Team- includesJames Llewellyn, Alvin small -*12.15-12.35*

James Flex Lewis*- 12.35-12.50*

Dennis Wolf -

Victor Martinez-

Phil Heath* - *



*Power zone- *



*Olympic lifting - 11.00 - 13.00*

*Strongman - 13.00 - 15.00*



*Workout beach - *

*Body power body weight challenge opens to all Visitors: 11.00 - 16.00*



*Live MMA educational demonstration*: 10.30-17.30

sub grappling, stand up, pad work, wrestling, and Thai boxing, kick boxing etc.

*Specific zones with matted areas, octagon, boxing ring etc. & bag zones etc.*

*Martial Arts Demos*







*Sunday*

*Weigh in on Muscle Talk stand -10.30AM *

*UKBFF Dorian Yates Classic-**W**omen's Body fitness*, national finals qualifier.

The height classes for Body fitness are:

Up to/including 163cm

Over 163 cm

*14.00-16.00*

*Guest posing- *

Ed Van Amsterdam,-*12.00-12.15*

EAS Team- includesJames Llewellyn, Alvin small -*12.15-12.35*

James Flex Lewis*- 12.35-12.50*

Dennis Wolf, -

Victor Martinez,

Phil Heath* - *

*14.00 - Mariusz Pudzianowski: *Guest posing, Autograph session, Strength demo, meet and greet, Question and Answer with Mariusz







*Power Zone- *



*BPC- British bench press Championship - 10.30-13.30*

*Strongman - 14.00 - 16.00*



*Workout beach -*



*Body power body weight challenge: *opens to all visitors 11.00-16.00

*Darren Ball- UK heavyweight champion - workout village- 13.00*



*Live MMA educational demonstration*: sub grappling, stand up, pad work, wrestling, and Thai boxing, kick boxing etc.

*MMA tournaments *

*Specific zones with matted areas, octagon, boxing ring etc. & bag zones etc.*

*Martial Arts Demos*





Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I am going with a couple of mates on the Saturday, really cant wait to meet Dorian Yates and James Flex Lewis!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Me and shane will be there making the extreme stand look untidy!

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll be on the Extreme stand with my stars;

Jo Fairbairn - BNBF Miss Britain (figure)

Shane Copley - Mr UK

Rachael Grice - Miss Universe (figure)

Paul Scarborough - Mr West Britain

Venetia Gloux - UKBFF Miss Physique Champion

Stu Core - Mr Universe, UKBFF Heavyweight Winner

Tom Blackman - UKBFF U90kg Winner

Phil Spooner - Mr Wales, Mr UK, Mr Europe

I'll be the humpty dumpty lookalike amongst that lot so I'll be easy to spot/avoid.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Extreme said:


> I'll be on the Extreme stand with my stars;
> 
> Jo Fairbairn - BNBF Miss Britain (figure)
> 
> ...


Doug,

Do you only pick Athletes who are under 5ft 6in :becky:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Now Tall if you asked if I only chose catholic, muslim, jewish or hindu athletes that would be deemed as being racist so you picking on my Hobbits is most unfair.

Just to pacify a man who doesn't suffer from being vertically challenged;

Jo Fairbairn - BNBF Miss Britain (figure) 5'8

Shane Copley - Mr UK 5'8

Stu Core - Mr Universe, UKBFF Heavyweight Winner 6'

Phil Spooner - Mr Wales, Mr UK, Mr Europe 6'2

Fatty Black 5'10 tall and 3'2 wide!

I'll give you my mobile number nearer the time so I can get the shorties to stick on Jo's stripper shoes so they are all of a height you'll be able to look em in the eye.

I'd rather be looking down at Rachael and Jo tho, the view is quite something.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Extreme said:


> Now Tall if you asked if I only chose catholic, muslim, jewish or hindu athletes that would be deemed as being racist so you picking on my Hobbits is most unfair.
> 
> Just to pacify a man who doesn't suffer from being vertically challenged;
> 
> ...


I checked and theres no way to be height-ist.:becky:

Massive line up though, well - not height wise :high5: - but some real quality athletes there (and TinyTom) representing Extreme.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Now Tall if you asked if I only chose catholic, muslim, jewish or hindu athletes that would be deemed as being racist so you picking on my Hobbits is most unfair.
> 
> Just to pacify a man who doesn't suffer from being vertically challenged;
> 
> ...


Shane Copley -Mr UK 5'7.5 (really)

xxx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OI you two calm down and dougie looking up at Rachel and Jo is just as good (sorry shane  )

Tall are you going?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Now Tall if you asked if I only chose catholic, muslim, jewish or hindu athletes that would be deemed as being racist so you picking on my Hobbits is most unfair.
> 
> Just to pacify a man who doesn't suffer from being vertically challenged;
> 
> ...


i have my stripper shoes ready and waiting but have you got the cat suit!

x


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

PScarb said:


> OI you two calm down and dougie looking up at Rachel and Jo is just as good (sorry shane  )
> 
> Tall are you going?


Tall has to go paul to raise the average height!

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Racheal, Jo has started training again so she doesn't look like Jo Brand next to you in the catsuit, she's chuffed that she has a partner in crime to wear it with bcos everyone else (including Malika!) bottled out of wearing it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

i havent seen any pics of me wearing last time yet?

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i aint wearing a cat suit.....  heels yes but not suit...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PScarb said:


> OI you two calm down and dougie looking up at Rachel and Jo is just as good (sorry shane  )
> 
> Tall are you going?


I'm not in the country that week sadly, I was looking forward to the BPC expo.

It would have been funny to do a height descending photo :becky:

But not one on overall massiveness. I don't like loosing :becky:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i ordered some tickets for this show, for a few of the lads in the gym. My advice would be don't bother. What a useless bunch of t*ssers i found the ticket company to be. i cancelled the tickets today after initially being promised they'd send them out to me. long story short, if you go i'd just pay on the day, much simpler if £3.50 more expensive.


----------

